# My girlfriend wants to paint my toenails. Should I let her do it?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to paint them all navy blue and have the flag of Sweden on my big toe. What do you think?


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

not Sweden!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

She's just trying to mark you as hers. Next thing you'll be doing her hair.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

How tall is she?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> She's just trying to mark you as hers. Next thing you'll be doing her hair.


The nail-painting was his idea first. And he's already done my hair (wasn't my idea either). :lol



Just Lurking said:


> How tall is she?


5'3 1/2".


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is cute, can lesbians get married in your state yet?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Do it. My boyfriend lets me paint his nails. Ive painted them sparkly pink. He totally rocked it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> I want to paint them all navy blue and have the *flag of Sweden *on my big toe. What do you think?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes. And take pics.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Why was there ever any doubt?!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

do it lol

no one will see, and i think it will be kinda cute


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

YOLO


(you have permission to hit me for saying that -_-)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> YOLO
> 
> (you have permission to hit me for saying that -_-)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


:sus


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

obviously


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> :sus


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

why not?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paint them in rainbow colours and have one toe with the Russian flag.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I would, totally! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You're lucky enough to have a GF. Let her paint your nails if she wants to.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Didn't even know you two were dating.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes. And take pics.


Drying my feet:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Enforcing the Patriarchy: :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Drying my feet:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


They look professional done. Nice job tbyr :clap


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha I love it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, we can do without the GIFs.

No - I would not let my girlfriend paint my toenails. 

A pedicure? Maybe, but only if it doesn't involve painting my nails.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys should do that more to please their women  Thank you, it was not only for her, it is for all women which failed to do that for their men. Like a honey for heart


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

This is crazy. I would never let a woman paint my toe nails.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Uh, we can do without the GIFs.
> 
> No - I would not let my girlfriend paint my toenails.
> 
> A pedicure? Maybe, but only if it doesn't involve painting my nails.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jealousisjelly said:


>


Totally seconded, yo!


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

My reaction when I saw this thread:


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't see why not o__o it sounds... interesting <.<;


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you should let her do whatever she wants bc you are lucky to have one


----------

